# Headphones



## guy roberts (Jun 20, 2008)

Have any of you experience of surround sound headphones? I am thinking of buying the Sony MDR - DS4000 because I've read that radio frequency 'phones suffer from inteferrence with other devices and the Pioneer ones break easily.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have the Pioneer SP-DHP800 wireless Dolby 5.1 headphones. They are a little expensive ($200+) but fit well and sound great. The only beefs I have are that they are IR headphones and so you have to be in direct view of the transmitter or else you lose the signal - don't expect them to work if you leave the room for a beer :no: Also, their range is pretty limited to about 20ft or so and the bass could be better. Other than that, I have no reservations in recommending them if you want something to watch movies or listen to music while sitting on the couch or in bed.


----------



## guy roberts (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you for that. After a lot of reading I have decided to bite the bullet and buy the Sony MDR-DS4000. My TV room is quite small (11ft square) so they should do the job, hopefully.


----------

